# Bristol Radical Book Club



## Bristolian (Sep 10, 2005)

(this got put on the Book thread by mistake - should be here - so please remove from book thread to avoid repetition)

A chance to discuss your favourite radical book - fiction or non-fiction - socialist/anarchist/feminist/whatever/  - history or polemic, funny or serious.
First session on Thursday September 29th at 8pm at Micawbers on St. Michaels Hill then every fortnight.
Authors up for discussion on the 29th:

Jaroslav Hasek - 'The Good Soldier Schweik'

Victor Serge - 'Memoirs of a revolutionary' and the novels

Peter Linebaugh - 'the Many Headed Hydra' and 'The London Hanged'.

There'll be a chance to buy some of the books discussed and if any of you well read Bristol urbanites have a favourite book you'd like to chat about contact me and it'll get booked in for a future session. 

Session Two will see Iain Sinclair and Peter Ackroyd discussed - amongst others.


----------



## Bristolian (Sep 17, 2005)

*The Netherworld*

Another book up for discussion on the 29th will be 'The Netherworld' by George Gissing - just in case anyone wants to read it quick!




			
				Bristolian said:
			
		

> (this got put on the Book thread by mistake - should be here - so please remove from book thread to avoid repetition)
> 
> A chance to discuss your favourite radical book - fiction or non-fiction - socialist/anarchist/feminist/whatever/  - history or polemic, funny or serious.
> First session on Thursday September 29th at 8pm at Micawbers on St. Michaels Hill then every fortnight.
> ...


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 17, 2005)

I do wish I had more time to read. 

Most of my time seems to be spent moving around and creating emails for other people, that and studying the economy, and the like.

It's good to see this going on. I haven't read half these books, and I'm sure they will open (and re-open) doors in the mind for a lot of people if they go along.


----------



## easy g (Sep 20, 2005)

time isn't a problem but concentration is atm 

hope this book club goes well though


----------

